# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Excel/VBA copiar varias folhas de varios ficheiros

## cmanuel

Bom dia agradeço desde já qualquer ajuda sobre este tema:

Tenho varios ficheiros de excel 2003 em varias pastas em que todos os ficheiros contem um folha chamada "Cabimentos".

O que eu queria era como criar uma macro "VBA" que fosse ler a estes ficheiros ler a folha cabimentos da Celula A10:Z999 e depois gravá-se no ficheiro "Resumo" na folha "Cabimentos" a informação copiada.

No ideal seria verificar se a celula A10 estava preenchida com texto e se sim copiar só essas linhas.

juntando tudo na folha "Cabimentos" do ficheiro "Resumo"

De preferência que atualiza-se ao abrir.

Obrigado

----------


## Jokacave

Olá cmanuel,

Actualmente já só utilizo o Excel 2010 pelo que não posso confirmar se o programa que lhe vou enviar funciona ou não. Anos atrás, quando trabalhava com o Excel 2003, era o que utilizava. Experimente...



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


1 - No seu C: crie um folder com o nome Experiencia, para aonde deverá copiar todos os workbooks que precisa de copiar - NUNCA TRABALHE COM OS ORIGINAIS!
2 - Num novo workbook, dê o nome de Cabimentos a uma das worksheets.
3 - Use o Alt+F11 abra o VBA e crie um novo Module aonde deverá inserir o código que lhe enviei.
4 - Corra o programa
Espero ter podido ser útil..

----------


## cmanuel

Antes de mais Obrigado pela resposta.

O objectivo é ter um ficheiro excel em cada pasta e um geral que possa estar atualizado.
No entanto dentro da pasta principal poderão ser criadas subpastas com novos ficheiros excel.
Os ficheiros excel serão sempre iguais em numero de folhas e nome das folhas já o nome do ficheiro será ligeiramente diferente.

A informação a copiar será sempre a partir da linha 10 inclusive da folha "Cabimentos" no entanto a qualquer altura poderá ser preenchida a linha 11, 12, 13, etc.
Se for possivel actualizar só penso ser melhor, no entanto, se copiar tudo de todos os ficheiros ai terá que apagar no resumo para não duplicar.

o Codigo que já arranjei é este no entanto só copiar de uma morada especifica e duplica a informação.
Vou tentar adaptar partes do seu codigo se não se importar. E ver o vai dando.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Muito Obrigado

----------


## cmanuel

Boa tarde,
Experimentei o seu codigo e devo dizer que foi porreiro.
Quase não alteri nada e funcionou espetacularmente, numa primeira fase.

Depois resolvi utilizar num segundo grupo de ficheiros onde existem perto de 350 ficheiros *.xls mas eu so queria que lesse uns 100 com a seguinte numenclatura (ORC Desp Rec Pro_"parte que varia no Nome".xls).
O que acontece e que o excel encerra sozinho.
Será pelo numero de ficheiros ?
É possivel reduzir a leitura só aqueles que o nome contem (ORC Desp Rec Pro_"parte que varia no Nome".xls)?
O codigo que estou a usar é este.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Desde já o meu Obrigado pelo Codigo.

Cump.

Manuel

----------


## Catia

Boa Tarde,

Gostaria de saber se alguem me poderia ajudar a programa o VBA, no excel, pois sou nova nesta área. Passo a explicar o que necessito:

É possivel estar a trabalhar num ficheiro de vba e programas para que possa ir abrir e inserir dados em outros ficheiros de excel, estando estes fechados? 

Eu pretendo ter uma unico ficheiro inicial onde ira ser feita toda a programação necessária em que me iria abrir os ficheiros á medida que necessito de inserir algum dado.

O que estou a fazer é um centro de custos, base, para obras. Em que toda a informação a inserir estaria num ficheiro principal.

Como poderei fazer isto? Alguem me consegue ajudar?

Agradecia imenso.

Cumprimentos

Cátia Gonçalves

----------

